# White parks/jersey cross beef cows for sale



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

As many of you have seen pics of my crosses. I am looking to sell 2 of the cows. One is 7 the other 8. The 7 yr has a 5 motnth holstein crossed heifer calf at side. I switched these over to beef cows due to not milking in all 4 no more. But, they will raise great calves and for teh most part have heifer calfs every time.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Bob, 

I must have missed the pictures of your girls. Would you re-post? How many good quarters do they each have left?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

He is even admitting that they have heifer calves almost every time. 

(Just teasing you Madsaw)

Good luck with your girls there.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok pic time
First up is Frost
















Her calf from a red and white holstein. Notice the jersey face.

















Now Frost's older sister Pearl
















These are Pearls twin froma few yrs ago. They had a rough go of it as first calf heifers but are coming around now. They are not for sale.


----------



## doublemuleshoe (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, are these still for sale? If so I am interested in the 7 yr old & heifer. Could you pm me with the price & if you would sell the heifer by herself & what her price might be? Thank you for your time.


----------



## doublemuleshoe (Oct 17, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that Hubby & I are extremely pleased with Frost & her heifer!!! It was nice meeting you & your wife! Thank you again so very much!


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I thought it might be time for a update to this post. 
As of last yr Frost made a trip south with her daughter Abby. They settled in nicely at Kathy and Dave's farm. WHich for the life of me I can not recall the date. But, Kathy reported that Frost also had a heifer calf in march too. 
Well march 8 Pearl keeped pass by having a another strawberry white heifer. Through some rough time her first month she is doing fine. Then march 29 Pearls heifer that was due to calf a second time had a strawbeery white heifer too. So there was 2 heifers that size was almost look like twins. Crash ( pearls 2nd calf heifer) is doing great milking this go round and her heifer Tank lives upto her name and really is showing some beef character.
Now 2 days ago Pearls youngest sister Paige also had a strawberry white heifer. I still have yet to name Pearl's heifer from this yr andsame with Paige's.









The british white parks gene runs along time in these cattle. Tank is actually a 4 th genration cross. But, our big problem here in the lower part of the state is drought. So its going to be hard choices this winter. I amd thinking of selling other breed and open heifers I have too.
Bob


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

So, are you selling the heifer calves?


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Bringing this up as I need to move some heifers. Got a 2month old on milk, 2 7 months and 2 breed heifers. Plus have other dairy crosses to sell also.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Have I missed you posting the price on these girls? What are you asking?


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Well the price from youngest to oldest is. 200,300,350,600and 700.
I can get pics posted of the all in a day or so. The springers are just bagging good and are calm.
Bob


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Madshaw where in wi are you? I havent asked dh but looking into the young heifer. I can keep the white park going. Dh is asleep but we are looking for heifers. Pm me please


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

I am in the southwest corner. Little town called darlington.
I will pm you my phone number.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

FWIW, If someone has a way or idea of hauling that distance let me know. I'd be VERY interested in a couple of the heifers. I just can't make the hauling/shipping happen. Wisconsin is simply too far. If someone is already headed that way to make a pickup maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

MyHeaven
If you look at the pic in the posting on 7/02/12 that was the pic I took the morning I found Storm. She is the one you will be looking at tomorrow. So I was a bit off by the age of her. She is very spirited and sweet calf.
Francis
I will keep a ear out and see what I may find on this end. Take alook at Uship and see if there is anyone looking for something to haul out your way. PM which ones you are interested in.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Well holly aka storm is disturbing the peace! She is vocal at this moment. Molly keeps mooing tO holly and vise versa. Now they are getting the calves into the Mix and the goats. She will settle down soon. Gave her a shot of b vitamin to help with the stress of the move. Boy did she yell when we stopped for gas! Strangers were talking to her. Lol. People get so concerned when a bovine bellers. She already respects the halter. That's good. Now to teach her to lead.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

MyHeaven,
It was great to meet you and your hubby the other day. I am glad Holly found a great home. Yeah I bet she was missing her bottle come night time.
If you want anymore just give me a call. I missed her for a few days. She always liked to be talked too when I feed hay.
Thanks
again
Bob


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Well we got holly weaned. Whe have her with our holstine bull calf. He will be de Nutted when it gets cooler. I can't believe I'm saying that I the middle of November. Any who. Had the two separated today to clean their house and boy did that girl put up a stink about it!!! Oh how I desire for more heifers. I'm bad!


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

myheaven said:


> Well we got holly weaned. Whe have her with our holstine bull calf. He will be de Nutted when it gets cooler. I can't believe I'm saying that I the middle of November. Any who. Had the two separated today to clean their house and boy did that girl put up a stink about it!!! Oh how I desire for more heifers. I'm bad!


Well Holly might want you to come down and get Tank and maybe Princess too. Tank is being a stinker and wandering the farm any more. SHould be haveing a couple more of the whites calf in teh next month or so.
Bob


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Madsaw said:


> Well Holly might want you to come down and get Tank and maybe Princess too. Tank is being a stinker and wandering the farm any more. SHould be haveing a couple more of the whites calf in teh next month or so.
> Bob


Does anyone got any suggestions on getting 2-4 head shipped? All I can find on the net is big box shippers that advertise hauling semi loads. Thanks.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

francismilker said:


> Does anyone got any suggestions on getting 2-4 head shipped? All I can find on the net is big box shippers that advertise hauling semi loads. Thanks.


PM me you address. I will do some checking on my end. Also I will list on uship.
thanks
Bob


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Madsaw said:


> PM me you address. I will do some checking on my end. Also I will list on uship.
> thanks
> Bob


pm sent.


----------

